# Asking for a photo before agreeing to shoot ..



## hfocal (Mar 7, 2017)

I've seen Craigslist posts by some professionals getting clients to send them a photo, even a selfie, offering a wedding shoot. I suppose it's to weed out looks that they don't think will fit their portfolio? I quite don't understand one thing about it, why ask for a photo if they're paying you ? On the other hand, if you're using a photo so you know how to photograph them on day of shoot, saving time, I would think that, being a professional, you should be able to assess and make quick decisions even if you haven't seen any photo of them. Is that too much an assumption or..? 

I personally will also consider asking for a photo beforehand and that's probably for Advertising, Commercial, or Fashion shoot. But maybe I won't stop at those. Wondering how would you handle it if they won't send an initial photo for any type of shoot, why ask in the first place? If you're the type who does this and you don't get a photo, is there a dialogue that takes place or you simply decide not working with them ?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2017)

a "professional" wouldn't ask for a selfie. they would meet the clients in person, discuss the details of the job, then decide if the client is a good fit for them, and if they are a good fit for the client.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 7, 2017)

Some truth to that ^^

Although maybe they're discounting heavy for beautiful couples to add to their port.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2017)

Trever1t said:


> Some truth to that ^^
> 
> Although maybe they're discounting heavy for beautiful couples to add to their port.



cant...your already monopolizing all the beautiful womens.
Dans got all the beautiful men...
whos left?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2017)

It's Craigslist.  What do you expect?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 7, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Some truth to that ^^
> ...




Fuzzy little animals!?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2017)

Trever1t said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Trever1t said:
> ...



nah, thats my department


----------



## jeffW (Mar 8, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> It's Craigslist.  What do you expect?




I think Craigslist is great,  I've found free compost on it.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 8, 2017)

jeffW said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > It's Craigslist.  What do you expect?
> ...


And that is exactly what I expect from Craigslist.  Recycled $#!t.


----------



## hfocal (Mar 14, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> a "professional" wouldn't ask for a selfie. they would meet the clients in person, discuss the details of the job, then decide if the client is a good fit for them, and if they are a good fit for the client.



Yea, i'm in Canada so I guess it's fair for everyone to say your professional isn't exactly the same as our professional lol

What about prospect clients from other provinces or countries ? Even someone who's 1 or 2 hour drive can't easily find time to meet specially for someone like me who has a hard time getting a Vancouverite to visit Surrey lol. I mean it goes both ways, travelling their way for me is a lot of time.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 14, 2017)

hfocal said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > a "professional" wouldn't ask for a selfie. they would meet the clients in person, discuss the details of the job, then decide if the client is a good fit for them, and if they are a good fit for the client.
> ...


Your original post mentioned weddings, which I have experience with,  so I mainly focused on that. 
Weddings are expensive. As a wedding photographer, I charged thousands of dollars. For that kind of money, I am willing to make the drive and accommodate the clients schedule.
Because that's how professional photographers should operate. 
For a Craigslist photographer charging a few hundred? Maybe not so much.
If a photographer is looking for specific types of models to shoot, I could understand, but not for the clients coming to the photographer. Unless the photographer is unusually vain.


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 14, 2017)

That just seems like bad karma to me


----------



## Designer (Mar 14, 2017)

hfocal said:


> I suppose it's to weed out looks that they don't think will fit their portfolio?


Could be other reasons.

The pro may have been "surprised" at some point in the past by someone who didn't match the description in the ad.  

Now he is gun shy.  

And if they don't match the photo, then he knows right away that he is being punked.  

Because, you know, Craig's List.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, Craigslist. LOTS of very sketchy people populate the site AND use the site. Makes sense to know what you'll be dealing with, for various reasons. Even *the site itself warns users* about how sketchy the people are, and cautions users to meet in public places, where crimes will be hard to commit undetected.


----------



## Designer (Mar 14, 2017)

And I can think of another reason, but you all will have to guess at that one.

Because, you  know, moderators.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 14, 2017)

Designer said:


> And I can think of another reason, but you all will have to guess at that one.
> 
> Because, you  know, moderators.


Surely you don't mean ............S.......E.......X?  

Cause I know you don't mean G.........U..........N........S.

Lets see if the mods can spell.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 14, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > And I can think of another reason, but you all will have to guess at that one.
> ...


If the letters aren't right next to each other i can't tell what the word your trying to say is..

I'll just assume it's nothing against forum rules.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 14, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


Give that man a Cigar.  Oh wait, he had one already.

No of course not. _wink. wink, nudge, nudge.   _You mean people have violated forum rules before?  Well I have never heard of such a thing.  Who'd a thunk it?


----------

